# Irish Burial At Sea



## Catwoman76 (Mar 22, 2011)

Mick and Paddy had promised their uncle Seamus, who had been a seafaring man all his life, to bury him at sea when he died.
Of course, in due time, he did pass away and the boys kept their promise.
They set off with uncle Seamus all stitched up in a burial bag and loaded into their rowing boat.
After a while Mick says 'Do yer tink dis is fer enuff out Paddy?'
Without a word Paddy slips over the side, only to find himself standing in water up to his knees.
'Diss'll neva do, Mick.  Lets row some more'
After a bit more rowing Paddy slips over the side again, but the water is only up to his belly, so they row on.
Again, Mick asks Paddy 'Do yer tink dis is fer enuff out Paddy?'
Once again Paddy slips over the side and almost immediately says,' No, dis'll neva do'
The water was only up to his chest.
So they row and row and finally Paddy slips over the side and disappears.  Quite a bit of time goes by and poor Mick is really getting himself into a state when suddenly Paddy breaks the surface, gasping for breath.
'Well is it deep enuff yet Paddy?'
'Aye tis, says Paddy. 'Hand me da shovel'.

Sheena


----------



## Witchy Mum (Mar 23, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Mick and Paddy had promised their uncle Seamus, who had been a seafaring man all his life, to bury him at sea when he died.
> Of course, in due time, he did pass away and the boys kept their promise.
> They set off with uncle Seamus all stitched up in a burial bag and loaded into their rowing boat.
> After a while Mick says 'Do yer tink dis is fer enuff out Paddy?'
> ...



As an Irish woman, I love this joke, keep them commin!!  Any way I could post thsi to FB, my family back home would love it too, but a bit of a technaphobe, so idiot's guide needed!!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Mar 23, 2011)

Anna Walsh said:


> As an Irish woman, I love this joke, keep them commin!!  Any way I could post thsi to FB, my family back home would love it too, but a bit of a technaphobe, so idiot's guide needed!!



Don't ask me Anna, as people on here know I'm not very good at this sort of thing 
My daughter has family in Ireland, a past friend came from Waterford and my ex mother-In-law from Kilkenny! Glad you enjoyed the joke.  Sheena x


----------



## chrismbee (Mar 23, 2011)

I actually guffawed - much to the curiosity of those around me 



Anna Walsh said:


> Any way I could post thsi to FB, .... but a bit of a technaphobe, so idiot's guide needed!!



Essentially, you need to HIGHLIGHT the text you want, COPY it, then PASTE it onto your FB wall.
Most versions of MS Windows have a tutorial included that leads you through the basics of selecting, highlighting, copying, pasting etc.
If you struggle to get to grips, let me know and I'll send you a (written) guide.


----------

